# Bees and Flowers in a Retaining Wall.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought i would share this photo that was taken today. June 28, 2012.













I will post more images that are taken much closer. There is a good number of Bumble bees working alyssum, snapdragon and zinnia flowers.
Enjoy,


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

6/30/2012
two more photos of the flowering retaining wall.










The following photo is 1/2 the total length.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

7/1/2012
Bumble bee on a Snapdragon.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Pixels for posting images.
My SONY Cyber shot camera is set for large pixels.
The first two images above are 320 X 240 pixels and I can not increase the pixels.
There must be some kind of a default that I am over looking.
I am using the free version of photobucket on my laptop.
Answers?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BEES4U said:


> SONY Cyber shot camera


There are many models of this camera. Which one do you have?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

That was fast!

Model DSC-H50
Here is an example of more options where I increased the image to 200% and the pasted the Bumble bee in the snapdragon flower.












menu in the easy mode has two choices.
image size large or small


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Your camera is more than capable of high resolution images. The issue has to be either with the camera setting, downloading or uploading process. I use Photoshop and do all my own editing, so I don't know what the process is like when using a free (lite) version of an editor. Typical of lite versions give you options of "large" or "small" and don't allow you to fully control image size and resolution at the same time.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh yes, the camera is very capeable.

There is some kind of filter on.
For example. On a different web site I post the image as a 180 X 135 thumb nail and when I click on the image it goes to 1024 X 768
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The filter here is that the image can't be larger than 800 x 800 pixels and the file size has to be under 195 kb.


----------

